# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Quick access container for us older folks who might suffer a stroke or TIA.

## Old Professor

A year ago today, I suffered a TIA , which is a stroke like event that initially left me paralyzed. Since then, I have been searching for a method of carrying aspirin and/or other medications which can be used to provide emergency first aid in the event of another TIA or stroke, as time is critical to begin treatment. Here is what I have settled upon. CH Kadels and other catalog outlets offer a small container that looks like a shotgun shell and is about that size, although other sizes are available. the container is water tight, has a split ring attachment at one end for attaching to a zipper pull and available in bright red, which attracts the eye.  I carry several low dose aspirin and/or powdered aspirin which can be put under the tongue if the victim can not swallow. Bayer used to offer the powdered aspirin, although I have been unable to find it recently. There is ample room in the tube for other pills, if desired. I have located a source for a small sticker that says "Medical Supplies", which I intend to use to keep the tube from unscrewing by accident AND indicating to any who stops to help that meds are inside.  The container is pretty inexpensive (under $5) and I am making enough for all my outdoor outerwear.   This is not intended to replace a good First Aid Kit but to be so light that I have it with me at alkl times.

----------


## LowKey

Even a certified first aid responder is going to hesitate medicating someone with pills in a "Medical Supplies" tube. Especially in a TIA event, which could also be a stroke.
Since I'm not a doctor, I'm not sure what pill would be appropriate for a TIA or stroke event as it is occurring, or if the person is even capable enough not to choke on a pill even if placed under the tongue. As a first aid responder, in a suspected stroke situation, the advice has always been to dial 911 and note the time. Make the patient comfortable on their unaffected side. Assess and monitor until medics arrive.

If you are conscious after the event and self medicate that's something else entirely.

----------


## Rick

Just remember that a brain hemorrhage is also a type of stroke. You sure would not want to administer aspirin for a bleed although the symptoms for a hemorrhage stroke and an ischemic (blood clot) stroke can be identical.

----------


## DuncanKunz

I've never had a CVI or a heart attack, but I did have a stent placed in my heart a couple of years ago, so I have a once-a-year refillable nitroglycerine prescription in a little brown bottle (it's sensitive to light) which I put in a larger plastic prescription container with aspirin 325 mg.
On the outside of the container I have a label marked for whomever sees me (or anyone else) in cardiac distress:

*HEART ATTACK* 
1.  TAKE SMALL PILL FROM BROWN BOTTLE, PLACE UNDER TONGUE
2.  TAKE TWO LARGE PILLS WITH WATER

Hopefully, I'll never have to use it; but if I do, my wife and hiking companion is an RN, and she is the emergency person in my family.

----------


## hunter63

In passed years my FIL had heart problems....and carried meds.
The family and people that were with him, knew where they were and how to use them.

I gonna guess that would be the only time anyone would use them.
So if that your plan...make sure everyone you know ...knows,.... What you carry, Where you carry them, What has to happen to use what you carry, and How to use whatever.......
Example.... EpiPen 

My little pill case has aspirins, HBP meds, as well as Tums, and Nexium....tbut I am othe only one that would use them.

----------


## madmax

Well.  I keep everything in it's original container.  Bulky and unhandy.  But safe.  Instructions are easy to write down.

----------


## hunter63

> Well.  I keep everything in it's original container.  Bulky and unhandy.  But safe.  Instructions are easy to write down.


Yeah...That's best...LEO's may agree with you as well.....

----------


## Grizz123

Knowing the symptoms to different ailments will be a big advantage to stopping (or maybe slowing down) the situation before it gets worse. Where can we find that info?

----------


## Old Professor

I guess my original post was not clear enough, al though you all seem to have figured it out, that the meds are strictly for me. I also plan to have a paper inside that tells when and how to administer them. At this point in time I will only have aspirin and an instruction sheet in the container. I do not have heart issues, so I do not need heart meds and I am no longer diabetic so do not need any thing for that either.

----------


## hunter63

I think everyone got it........and just being  prepared goes a long way toward staying alive.....most everyone goal....
So yeah, in your case and many others...... great idea....and a great reminder.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## crashdive123

> Knowing the symptoms to different ailments will be a big advantage to stopping (or maybe slowing down) the situation before it gets worse. Where can we find that info?


Heart attack signs and first aid:

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/hea...rtattack/signs


Stroke signs:

http://www.strokeassociation.org/STR...ubHomePage.jsp

http://www.stroke.org/understand-str...ymptoms-stroke


TIA or mini stroke signs:

http://www.healthline.com/health/str...roke#Symptoms2

----------


## Old Professor

The containers came yesterday and I have them all filled: ten baby aspirin and a rolled paper with symptoms and treatment directions. Now to attach one to the zipper of each coat or jacket.  Kadels offers two different containers. One, by keygear is slightly smaller and half the price. It just holds the instruction paper and ten baby aspirin. The other offering is slightly larger in diameter and holds the same load but with room for more or different pills.

----------


## ParkerCox

Recently, I was prescribed Warfarin along with the routine of having to take blood test once a week, now its every other week. I understand the purpose of Warfarin (Coumadin) as an anticoagulant and I take it as prescribed. After I informed my doctor that the palpitations seem to continue when I go to bed, he also prescribed Diltiazem three times a day. I began taking only one as I personally believed that he was over medicating me without a good explanation. Well, the arrhythmia seemed to have gotten worse (heart pounding out of control) running haywire. It also obviously affected my sleep. I get up four to five times a night to urinate.

----------


## hunter63

> Recently, I was prescribed Warfarin along with the routine of having to take blood test once a week, now its every other week. I understand the purpose of Warfarin (Coumadin) as an anticoagulant and I take it as prescribed. After I informed my doctor that the palpitations seem to continue when I go to bed, he also prescribed Diltiazem three times a day. I began taking only one as I personally believed that he was over medicating me without a good explanation. Well, the arrhythmia seemed to have gotten worse (heart pounding out of control) running haywire. It also obviously affected my sleep. I get up four to five times a night to urinate.


You need a DR...... not a forum post.....
Get a second opinion....NOW.....
Warfarin is a rat poison....nothing to fool with.

I go to cardo rehab 3 times a week at the hospital....and listen to the different guys (and gals) talking abut their Dr's and different problems....
You have some thing wrong....time to talk to another DR.

----------


## kyratshooter

Agreed!!!!

If you have a problem that requires Warfarin you do not need to be adjusting your own meds or asking advice on a forum.

I have had two heart attacks and have not been prescribed Warfarin.  Everyone I know that is on that med has had open heart surgery, valve replacement, or a stroke.

At the 5 year mark after my last HA my cardiologist told me I was an exception to the rule and most patients died or had another massive HA within three years of the last.  

The difference between them and me was that I had followed his instructions and had not changed my meds on my own.  12 years latter I am still around.

He said that half his patients did not do that and died from their own stubbornness within 5 years.

----------


## Rick

Over medicating without an explanation? Have you ever heard of asking questions? Of being an educated patient? All you had to say was, "Hey, doc, why are you giving me so much?" Instead you adjust your own medication with no pharmaceutical knowledge then have issues. Do you see a bit of cause and effect anywhere in there?

----------


## crashdive123

SMH.  Yep - SMH.

----------

